# What are these?



## Jandmi (Feb 23, 2017)

I received the what backing plate and what looks like the back of a chuck or something with a craftsman 109, the threads on the backing plate are in an 1 1/8th opening, not for the 109, lol.
The measuring device with some random measurement devices in an auction.
And the last item I am curious as to its intended application.


Thanks,
Michael


----------



## chips&more (Feb 23, 2017)

First one, back to a chuck. Second pic, the slider to a vernier caliper. The last one is a back plunger dial indicator with a finger extension attachment (good for getting into tight places).


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 23, 2017)

First pic, a back half of a three jaw chuck and a backing plate.  Second, adapter plate and back plate for a three jaw chuck and a vernier slide off a height gage, probably Starrett.  Third, a very old dial test indicator.  The chuck innards were not to be seen...


----------



## Jandmi (Feb 23, 2017)

okay thanks, that's what I thought about the chuck.  was not sure, but I thought the 2nd was incomplete.  I was just curious if there was a specific purpose for that type of test indicator, or just old soo the different style is a replacement for a magnetic base or something.  Thank you for the help.  The test indicator is a little sticky, mainly when it bottoms out, is it possibly fixable within reason, or not worth the effort?


----------



## chips&more (Feb 24, 2017)

Try a drop of oil on the plunger part. And sorry, if this was my stuff, I would just re-purpose it, maybe even into the garbage can. The chuck parts marriaged to the rest of a chuck. Not any good unless you have the rest of the chuck. Maybe use the material to make something else. The slider part, same story. Maybe a wall hanger arrangement kinda thing? I guess your indicator is the only thing that could be brought back to life…Good Luck, Dave


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 24, 2017)

If the remnants of the chuck fit and you have no hope of reassembling the chuck. Then consider saving it for use as a dog plate.
Or, if you don't need/want it. There might be somebody here on HM who has been hoping for one.  

Daryl
MN


----------



## Jandmi (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks for the input, i spend enough time already being less than productive trying to figure out what im doing.  So help not shooting down empty rabbit holes is very helpful.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 25, 2017)

What is on the face of the indicator? Is there any markings on it?


----------



## Jandmi (Feb 26, 2017)

it is a brown and sharpe indicator


----------

